# IUI - Medicated or Natural



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

I wonder whether you could help me. I am looking to have IUI on my next cycle and my clinic only offer medicated IUI. Having scoured the board it seems that there are several views on both medicated and natural and would be grateful if you could share with me what happened to you.

Best Wishes,

Nat xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i had 2 medicated cycles  last year -both bfn's and switched to naturals at the beg of this year as wasnt convinced i needed the drugs. have had 1 bfn so far, currently on 2ww for the 2nd. watch this space...

kj


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I got BFP my first natural DIUI, but sadly m/c.

I'm now with a new clinic, who like to do medicated - usually injectables, but I overstimmed on both my ICSI cycles, so I'm doing 50mg clomid.  Its a tough decision - I would like to go natural really, but understand that having clomid gives me a better chance of more follicles, so a better chance each month of success?  

I'll let you know after my next cycle!

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Nat 

I can only vote once, but both my cycles for Jack and Ben were medicated IUI's with Puregon and Suprecur and then Pregnyl to trigger with IUI 36 hours later.  

Wishing you all the luck in the world  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks very much for your replies Girls. 

Much appreciated.

Nat xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

I have had 4 iuis now all with clomid and all neg


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

I am on my 2nd natural iui, 1st was bfn.
But looking all through this site I don't seem to have found anybody getting BFN on a natural cycle, apart from Marielou (sorry about your news, but maybe a medicated cycle is what you need ). 

Is there anyone out there with good news??


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi All,

I have now voted myself  - tested 20/04/05 - BFN for me on a medicated cycle.

Fiwi - doesn't sound like there is much good news out there on IUI at the moment  

Nat xx


----------

